# Teaching > General Teaching >  Understandable Poems/Poets

## TheLastBirds

Like My Heart's in the Highlands by Robert Burns. Any suggestion?

----------


## ElsieMcHenry

This poem is about Robert Burns leaving his home, the Highlands. He looks back on his life to remember all of the good times he had spent there. This shows that he was either homesick or he dint like the place where he lives in.. This poem doesn't have deep thoughts and is a can be easily read. Therefore I think anybody would be able to understand this poem as long as they can read.

----------


## YesNo

Song lyrics would be a good place to start. I view song lyrics as the best poetry. Other poetry not put to music can be good, that is, understandable, as well. Mary Oliver would be one poet worth looking at.

----------

